# JUST ARRIVED! The 2011 Anonimo Marlin Bronze Case Tobacco Dial Watch



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sometimes less words are more and so it is with the arrival of the new 2011... amazingly beautiful... 

I just finished adding a video of this watch as well.. see it at the About Time Watch YOU TUBE page;

http://www.abouttime.com/abouttime/abouttimewatch-youtube-pa.page.html

Anonimo Marlin Bronze Case Tobacco Dial Watch* *
Model #7001-bnz-tobacco-dial

*
*Movement Automatic, caliber Anonimo 01.0 on base SELLITA SW200 with rotor manufactured upon Anonimo specifications; 21 jewels, colimaçon finish, adjusted 4 positions, 28.800 A/h. Power reserve about 40 hours. Functions Hours, minutes, central seconds; date window. Watch Case Sand-blasted and satinated special bronze alloy. Dimensions: maximum length mm 55.50, maximum diameter crown included mm 52.50, nominal diameter mm 46.50, maximum thickness mm 15.50; wrist strap 24.00/20.00 mm. Monobloc construction in which a sole element works as central part of the case (carrure) and back cover, closed by one bezel on the upper side. Bezel closing is ensured by tie rods and five external stainless steel Thorx screws. Great dimension screw locked stainless steel crown at h. 4 for comfortable hold. Automatic helium expulsion valve at h. 10 to be used in pressurized hyperbaric chambers in overpressure conditions. Extra thick domed sapphire crystal. Wrist strap is provided with hexagon-headed security screws and one lower screw with shaped head. This last screw allow the access for the release of the widing stem; a specific tool is required to unscrew it. Water Resistance 150 ATM Dial Oversized and extra thick dial with hour indexes treated with luminous coating for superior day/night readability. Hands treated with luminous coating. Date window. Wriststrap Manufactured and hand finished in patented Kodiak process calfskin to allow for extended immersion in fresh and sea water (24 continuous hours). Exclusive Anonimo stainless steel buckle or stainless steel folding clasp with security push button. Anonimo Marlin Bronze Case - Toabacco Dial Watch - 7001-bnz*

*Retail Price $7,700.00*
​







See this Anonimo Watch and more at;

New Genuine Anonimo Watches from About Time​


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Love the look, but alas, too big and too expensive--44mm would have been great, but 46 going on 47, no way...


----------



## 2wheelsmoker (Feb 2, 2010)

Very nice watch!


----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

I really like the looks of this one and I've been wanting a Bronze Anonimo for a while now.

How's the lume on this one?


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

In general, Anonimo lumes are nothing special--decent for a short while and fades like just about any other non-tritium lume.


----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

timefleas said:


> In general, Anonimo lumes are nothing special--decent for a short while and fades like just about any other non-tritium lume.


That's what I was afraid of. I really like my Anonimo that I have... but the lume is quite disappointing for 'dive' watch


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

I think they need at least C3 Superluminova... or do the great lume job on the Militare first edition is totaly nice and bright for long


----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

nelsondevicenci said:


> I think they need at least C3 Superluminova...


I agree. With a watch retailing for over $7K and being associated as a dive watch... it should lume like a torch (as so many other dive watches do). Not to start a debate, but it's just a personal preference.


----------



## oiramsq (Sep 3, 2009)

Redsnake said:


> That's what I was afraid of. I really like my Anonimo that I have... but the lume is quite disappointing for 'dive' watch


Tough crowd!

From my experience with my (departed) Polluce - the lume was excellent. I will admit - it DOES NOT shine as brightly as on a Luminor or on a new SeaMaster... but that said - it wasn't faint by any stretch either. PLUS - Anonimo frequently utilize multi-color lump for different parts of the chapter-ring and the hands...etc. So the over-all effect is very legible indeed. And it was legible for at least 6-7 hours.

Again - my opinion only. A few weeks ago I was contemplating the very same Bronze Marlin to buy back into the Anonimo club... it wasn't the lump that put me off - rather the 'lumpy' pricing! But when all's said and done - the quality of the case is so good...


----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

Not trying to be a tough crowd.... but at this price point I want what I want. I absolutely LOVE this case and the quality therein... but if the lume is only so-so it makes it hard for me to pay Retail price for this watch. If I could get a really good deal on the used market then maybe so. Even w/the so-so lume this watch is high on my 'want' list!!

My Polluce has decent lume... read legible after about 20 or 30 minutes in the dark. Not even close to what I think it should be. On the contrary, I love my Sinn U2 which often has lume critics... it's not torch bright in the beginning, however it's lume is quite good, and stays that way for many hours even until morning. I also love the case, bracelet, dial, etc on my Polluce and that's why she still gets a lot of wrist time. I'm contemplating getting a relume job done on it in the future to see what that does for it's wrist time (for me)


----------



## oiramsq (Sep 3, 2009)

Redsnake said:


> Not trying to be a tough crowd.... but at this price point I want what I want. I absolutely LOVE this case and the quality therein... but if the lume is only so-so it makes it hard for me to pay Retail price for this watch. If I could get a really good deal on the used market then maybe so. Even w/the so-so lume this watch is high on my 'want' list!!
> 
> My Polluce has decent lume... read legible after about 20 or 30 minutes in the dark. Not even close to what I think it should be. On the contrary, I love my Sinn U2 which often has lume critics... it's not torch bright in the beginning, however it's lume is quite good, and stays that way for many hours even until morning. I also love the case, bracelet, dial, etc on my Polluce and that's why she still gets a lot of wrist time. I'm contemplating getting a relume job done on it in the future to see what that does for it's wrist time (for me)


I agree and it's fair enough to say: "it's my $$$ and it's got to be 100%+ what I'm expecting for it..."

Let me then move the topic slightly askew and ask: with the proliferation of C3 lump and superluminova - why hasn't the use of SUPER BRIGHT lume been more democratized? How can Helson and Zenton and Precista have such magnificent lume - that DOES light up like a torch - but only 'so-so' (within the bounds of agreement) for the likes of Anonimo?


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Bronze/Tobacco is a winning combo! Beauty. I must agree with Timefleas, however: this particular watch is too big for me.


----------



## BramleyGreg (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice piece sir... my favourite brand (I have an oxypro Blue Polluce and a black Millimetri), and long for a bronze Anonimo for my collection.

Enjoy, and health to wear.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

I LOVE this watch!
Not sure if I'll be able to afford one anytime soon but I'm going to pick up a bronze case model at some point.


----------

